# WCG-TPU Team Captain's Christmas Giveaway



## Norton (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Team,

I've got the Christmas spirit so I've decided to throw a small giveaway.... 



Spoiler:  The prize (click me)



*- A $50 Paypal gift!*
- maybe an additional prize... working on it 



The drawing will be held tommorrow evening- *Christmas Eve**
*note- may opt to move to *Christmas* day depending on response

*Requirements/terms to qualify for the prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
*- Be an active WCG-TPU cruncher OR folder
- Joined the TPU crunching or folding Team at least 30 days ago
- Post in this thread**
* You can post as little as "Want" *or*...
- you can share a tale of giving that shows the spirit of the holidays
- share your crunching/folding plans for the new year
- potluck... post anything you want (within forum guidelines ofc)
*- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.*

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:



> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> ...




The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



*Thank you for your contributions this year and a special thanks to Chicken Patty for giving me the honor of being your Captain!!! *

*Have a Wonderful Holiday!!!



Spoiler:  and the winner is.....



james888 


*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 23, 2013)

Do want


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmm, I could use that for a PSU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## MRCL (Dec 23, 2013)

I gave my cats two treats instead of one, that's Christmas spirit right there!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 23, 2013)

I am working my way through this christmas. I am going to go visit family after the holidays, because work will slow down then. I don't know what I would do with the $50 but it is never hard to figure out that question especially for a cruncher.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hmmm, I could use that for a PSU.


for crunching...  Did you got your rig up folding (ups, crunching) again btw?

Edit: I got my from me to me gift (only way to make sure your get it) gift (280x) this morning. Sorry not crunching related until GPU work returns. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> for crunching...  Did you got your rig up folding (ups, crunching) again btw?


Yes, spare 1000 watt PSU that I have been meaning to sell.  Way overkill for 2 GTX460's.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, spare 1000 watt PSU that I have been meaning to sell.  Way overkill for 2 GTX460's.


You know that the best efficiency for PSU is around 50-70 % of its rated output so you will use less energy with this one. I have a 700 W that runs at 640 W and my 600 W will run at 500-550 tomorrow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You know that the best efficiency for PSU is around 50-70 % of its rated output so you will use less energy with this one. I have a 700 W that runs at 640 W and my 600 W will run at 500-550 tomorrow.


Yes. Actually, I will use more with this 1000 watt unit because I am not even close to half capacity.  I am kicking myself because of a sale on a Seasonic SS-660XP2, that was either $80 or 90 after MIR, that I did not buy because I did not "need" a PSU.  You would think I would know better by now.


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2013)

I would put it back into the Cruncher.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 24, 2013)

Ooh... Do want!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2013)

woo, crunching money. 

Want.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes. Actually, I will use more with this 1000 watt unit because I am not even close to half capacity.  I am kicking myself because of a sale on a Seasonic SS-660XP2, that was either $80 or 90 after MIR, that I did not buy because I did not "need" a PSU.  You would think I would know better by now.


The remedy is a 7770. Just 100 W, max and you are close to the 50 % mark and another 23K if you can make it work with the two 460s.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> The remedy is a 7770. Just 100 W, max and you are close to the 50 % mark and another 23K if you can make it work with the two 460s.


I'm out of PCI-e slots.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2013)

I never got any Birthday presents, except a few from friends over the years, because my BD is a week B4 X-Mas, literally. Now that I am older, I get nothing, for either BD or X-Mas. Sad, I know. So, in the grand scheme of things, and since I am perpetually broke, this year...nada, nobody, nothing from me. Plus, just yesterday, I just lost my gloves! I think I must have left them on the bus. So, gone. Now I have to save up for another pair! And, freeze my hands at the bus stop. Bah, Humbug!

Anyways, $50 would go a long way towards getting me another decent quality pair of gloves!

Count me IN!!  

BTW, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays and such to ALL!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay, my entry goes to Arjai.  The thought of him wondering around St. Paul without gloves is too much for me to bear.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, my entry goes to Arjai.  The thought of him wondering around St. Paul without gloves is too much for me to bear.



You are too kind!! Thanks, Now I have to win!!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 24, 2013)

Count me in! Thanks captain!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I am kicking myself because of a sale on a Seasonic SS-660XP2, that was either $80 or 90 after MIR, that I did not buy because I did not "need" a PSU.  You would think I would know better by now.


It's back on sale! Link (US)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2013)

How awesome is Norton? 

Thank you very much for the give away Bill!!!!!!

Gave my pal and his wife a weekend get away up to Black Hawk Colorado to the casino's for a 3 night 4 day stay. Had a voucher and couldn't use it so I figured it would be a nice Xmas gift. 

Count me in on this awesome give away.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

OK Team,

I'm going to give a little more time for some more of our fellow crunchers and folders to post in and get a chance to win.

I  will hold off drawing the winner until *12pm Eastern* tomorrow (*Christmas Day*)

*Good luck All and have a great Holiday!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2013)

Baby Liam needs more diapers. Count me in Captain
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 25, 2013)

Count me in. I need a new video card.


----------



## sabre23 (Dec 25, 2013)

DO WANT!!! 

P.S. Yesterday Techpowerup website stop responding whenever i tried to post in this thread...:/ hope this go through from my cellphone and MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

Am going to take a short road trip with my son and will draw the winner when I get back....

*Translation*-  *Last Call!!!!* you have about 2 hrs or so to get your post in and get a chance to win


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm out of PCI-e slots.


I have the same problem plus two others - it is very warm for this time of year in Denmark (7-9 C) and my PSUs are too small.

Sorry to steal your thread Norton. I have plenty of GPUs so please draw a folder in a very cold part of the world.


----------



## mauriek (Dec 25, 2013)

still open..? count me in if it still open, let crunch for another years..


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

mauriek said:


> still open..? count me in if it still open, let crunch for another years..


Last one in 

Watch this post for the announcement of the winner- list is generated and I have another member assisting with the pick.....



Spoiler:  and the winner is.....



*james888 *



Congrats to the winner- will get a PM out to you shortly..... dinner is waiting!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2013)

congrats James!!!!!!!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats james!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2013)

Way to go James!!!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 25, 2013)

I did not expect this honestly. I  have a big grin and everything! What an effective way to give me some Christmas cheer.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

$$$ sent- enjoy! 

Crazy gif!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> I did not expect this honestly. I  have a big grin and everything! What an effective way to give me some Christmas cheer.


Congrats James!! BTW, in an odd way, the universe answered my need for gloves. In TWO seperate events, Christmas eve, I found a backpack full of goodies, on my bed. Included, a nice pair of XL gloves!!

Then today, as I was outside smoking, a man walked up to me with a package. Asked me if I had gotten one yet. One what, I asked. He said, "A gift package?" I said I got a backpack last night. "no, one of these!" he says, holding a wrapped blob. NO. He gives it to me. Inside? Scarf, GLOVES, hat and Socks and....CANDY!!!   

So, I know have TWO sets of nice warm gloves and some CANDY!!! 

Merry CHRISTMAS, to me!!

Well, and to all of you, too.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2013)

Just seeing this now and want to say thanks to Bill and congrats to Jesse


----------

